# New Haunter here



## ORLOCK (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Halloween fans! I want to create a vampire haunt this year. Look forward to sharing ideas with you!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome ORLOCK!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ORLOCK (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard. What ideas have you had so far? Some type of mausoleum setup?


----------



## ORLOCK (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks everybody.



Azirithdorr said:


> Welcome aboard. What ideas have you had so far? Some type of mausoleum setup?


I wanted it to be like the original Dracula or Count Orlock. The costumes in the old black and white horror flicks are so cool. I really need forum ideas and how-to's.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Just search the forum and I'm sure you will find ideas or just start a thread.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum. You will find this place and the people in it SOOO Helpful. Just ask.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum.

A vampire haunt sounds great. I'll be looking at your ideas. I've been thinking about converting my garage into a den or something. The vampire idea fits right in with that.


----------



## ORLOCK (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for welcoming me. Already checked out a lot of your ideas on the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome! I believe Hontiholik is doing a vampire theme as well this year. She has a great haunt. You guys should talk!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I think doing a black and white haunt would be cool. We have a member on here called Acid Pop Tart. She has a thread called Ghostly Baroness. You should check her's out for a black and white look. http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/damionsmith/Costumes/ghost.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/damionsmith/Costumes/ghostcouple.jpg


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

